
Ask HN: Are social sites really dead? - hsikka
Hey folks, I&#x27;ve been wondering about this. I&#x27;m building a cool community over at www.learnsearch.xyz, but people continuously tell me that having any faith in a website built on human curation is a fools errand. I think there&#x27;s value, and so do my 30 users so far, but honestly, is it really futile to build social web apps today? Everyone seems to be focused on mobile or ar&#x2F;vr, but to me it still seems that the most stable platform for learning would be on the web.
======
jay_kyburz
I say go for it. I'm not remotely interested in mobile or ar/vr.

